# Shooting at a christening / baptism



## UUilliam (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay well my cousin called today, her son is getting baptized o nsunday and they asked me to take "some" photos...

im sick of telling people how much i suck so i said fine then... i mean atleast it isn't a wedding where im gunna ruin something of value, she never got photos taken for her other son and i doubt she wanted photos for this one, but my dad insists i shoot in a church so he's probably told her to ask me...

my question is... what is the best mode to shoot inside churches (canon 450D with no flash... which i explianed to my mum then she gets moody with me and starts going "you know what forget it your not gunna get anywhere if your not willing to try" n im like... i need a flash to help me out a little since i have no fast glass...
but she ofcourse objects to me paying £400 for a Canon speedlight EX580 EXII
even though it is my own money...

so once again what is the best mode to use?
I would guess Aperture priority at ISO 400 - 800 and try keep my aperture around f/5 - f/10

lens' i have:

Stock 18-55mm IS
USM III 75-300mm (no autofocus as it broke...)
50 mm f1.8 (im guessing this would be best if im relativly close but i dunno how far i will be, probably be at the back of the church meaning ill have to use my 75-300mm and since i cba taking a tripod with me... andi have yet to pay for my monopod (get paid on the 26th)

sooo advice?

signed, bob.


it really is getting annoying that anywhere I go people always ask me to shoot a wedding just because they see i have a big camera...
pretty annoying atm, once im better and more confident, sure no bother but until then, im not being held accountable for bitchy brides (the grooms never complain... us guys are too laid back to complain .)


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2009)

The 50mm 1.8 is your best choice, unless the church will let you use flash. It would really help if you could get inside the venue before hand and practice a bit. It's a good idea to try and touchbase with a church official beforehand too.

I think you'll find that you'll be further back than you expect. Your lens to subject distance at wide apertures should give you more than enough DOF, yet blur the background for separation. Take a moment to envision the ceremony and write up a shot list so you have kind of a guide to go by rather than just winging it.

Your 450D has an in camera flash and you can go into the menus and put it in manual and turn the power down to 1/32 so you don't nuke anyone.

Here, flash is typically not allowed during the ceremony but is allowed immediately after. Some church officials are really tired of intrusive photographers.


----------



## BeyondMegapixels (Jun 19, 2009)

My site recently wrote a good article on wedding photography that I think should serve you well. We have a 100 steps to Improving your Photography series currently running that should also help you.

100 Steps to IYP - Lesson 13 - Weddings | Beyond Megapixels


----------



## Kipper (May 8, 2010)

Never mind, I just seen the date of the post was in '09....


----------

